# Wer kommt denn alles nach Melsungen zu WC???



## Lenin (6. September 2007)

Hi Leute!
Ich komme naechste Woche aus dem weiten Sankt-Petersburg wieder nach Kassel. Ich moechte gerne wissen, ob jemand schon etwas frueher ankommt und nicht direkt am Wochenende. Vielleicht koennen wir in Kassel 'ne kleine City-Session machen. Am Donnerstag oder so...
Wuerd mich freuen, wenn jemand Zeit haette. 
Meine Handynummer ist +7-950-007-96-05 (bitte nur sms, anrufen wird zu teuer)

MfG 
Leonid


----------



## NOS-Trial (6. September 2007)

einer ausm Verein (schechi) und ich kommen nach Melsungen...

allerdings erst am Fr - abend/nacht (Schule)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freak91 (8. September 2007)

Na toll komme ausa nehe von kassel!
Bekomme aba am dienstag schrauben und platten ausen bein raus wär sonst gerne mit in kassel gefahren 
Werd aba trotzdem mit krücken in melsungen sein!
mfg freak


----------



## bertieeee (8. September 2007)

ich wollt mal in die runde fragen, ist der wc in melsungen zulassungsbegrenzt oder kann da jederman mitfahren?


----------



## Prof.Theo Boll (8. September 2007)

ich denke grundsätzlich macht ein start nur sinn, wenn man in der nationalen meisterschaft mithalten kann. Ein Worldcup ist kein jedermannstrial und es macht wenig sinn sich überall am ersten hinderniss die zähne auszubeissen.


----------



## NOS-Trial (8. September 2007)

man muss zuerst mal bei der DM 07´ alle Wettkämpfe gefahren ham und glaub ich ca. Top 5 sein, sonst geht da gar nix!

ausserdem is das WC-Niveau nich gerade niedrig (siehe 1,38 Sidehop usw.)


----------



## vollidiot (9. September 2007)

aber solange man eine gültige BDR-Lizenz hat dürfte man rein theoretischmitfahren, auch wenn keinen Sinn macht


----------



## isah (9. September 2007)

Mr Stan, Ali C, Ben Slinger und Danny Butler wollen anruecken.


----------



## Lenin (9. September 2007)

vollidiot schrieb:


> aber solange man eine gültige BDR-Lizenz hat dürfte man rein theoretischmitfahren, auch wenn keinen Sinn macht


man muss aber von dem BDR bis zu 10.09 fuer die Teilnahme angemeldet sein.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (13. September 2007)

jo scheint sehr lustig zu werden am we... benito muss quali fahrn...

und ich denk das die ganzen großen da sind...wie eig immer zum wc...

werd auch kommen weis nur noch net wann genau...spätestens samstag abend...

grüße


----------



## voytec (14. September 2007)

hi!
ich und meine kumpel wollen am sonntag vorbei schauen 
will mich jemand mitnehmen  ^^? 
wiesbaden,frankfurt,darmstadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (14. September 2007)

wer kommt alles? ausser denen die eeeh fahren 

ich bin samstag vormittag dann mal da. sind ja nur gut 300 km  mal sehen wer kommt ausm forum ^^


----------



## Trialmaniax (14. September 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=298381


----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. September 2007)

Das es von uns aus auch "nur" 300km sind schauen paar Chemnitzer und ein Cottbuser auch mal vorbei 
Wir kommen aber Sonntag.


----------



## trialelmi (14. September 2007)

argh ok hab den anderen tread ned gesehen ^^

also close tread


----------



## trialelmi (16. September 2007)

so bin wieder zuhasue hammergeil war das. hab kurs was getexted auf meiner seite. und vorabergebnis für die, die ned warten können ^^


----------



## MSC-Trialer (17. September 2007)

Hier mal paar Bilder vom Warmfahren. Alle Fotos Made by Alex 





Tipper aus der ganzen








Style ohne Ende beim Belaey  




Tipper vom Belaey




Mörderbunnyhop vom Ros




Ich mal als Höhenvergleich




Tipper vom Coustellier einfach nur krass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (17. September 2007)

http://photobysergio.fr/

einige Bilder von Melsungen, mehrere kommen noch


----------



## Prof.Theo Boll (17. September 2007)

das team von http://www.trailhunter.net hat ALLES gefilmt, 4 handycams sowie ein 8meter langer schwenkkran. Es soll eine DVD zu erwerben sein.


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. September 2007)

Prof.Theo Boll schrieb:


> das team von http://www.trailhunter.net hat ALLES gefilmt, 4 handycams sowie ein 8meter langer schwenkkran. Es soll eine DVD zu erwerben sein.


das war wirklich genial mit dem Schwenkarm.... die DVD steht hoffentlihc bald bei mir im schrank

von mir gibts auch n vid (sehr lang)


----------



## HeavyMetal (19. September 2007)

ja, echt ne feine sache so ein schwenkkran, schade nur dass er fast beim kenny in der fresse gelandet wär


----------



## trialelmi (19. September 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> von mir gibts auch n vid (sehr lang)




 wann?


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. September 2007)

trialelmi schrieb:


> wann?



heut oder morgen (40mins - ~300mb  Qualität naja)


----------



## ahlberg (20. September 2007)

wenn ich mal zeit hab kommen noch weitere bilder und videos dazu


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. September 2007)

so das Vid is fertig... hochgeladen - nur leider gabs dan kleines Prob

nach 90mb oder so hat er disconnectet - kann man da was dagegen machen?

wer sich die ersten 13mins schonmal ankucken will hier quasi der Trailer

btw: Benito wars bei 8.10min ziemlich langweilig


----------



## trialelmi (20. September 2007)

kannste nix machen. einfach neu uppen ohne den 24 std dissc....


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. September 2007)

so endlich geschafft!
ihr müsst die 0er 1er und die 2er Datei hier runterladen...
tv.isg.si...

und den 3.teil bei
Rapidshare...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (22. September 2007)

so... ich hab das ganze zeug nun auf youtube gehaun 


erster Teil

zweiter Teil

dritter Teil

vierter Teil

fünfter Teil

btw: wie heisst das Lied im 4.teil das im Hintergrund mitläuft? (am Anfang bei der Vorstellung)

im 3.teil is leider die musik vom 1.teil nochmal reingerutscht  habs aber nich mehr geändert damits nich noch länger dauert

und nochmal ein Melsungen Vid (nich von mir)
hier...


----------

